# String quartets ... how do I join one?



## AtlCello (May 10, 2010)

Hey everyone, I am a cellist in the Atlanta area who played a LOT through high school at a pretty high level and am picking it back up after six or seven years not playing much. I'm getting back into practice ... playing the music shouldn't be a problem soon.

Anyways, was wondering if anyone knew anything about how to get involved with a string quartet in my area, one that might play weddings/events/etc. It sounds fun, and hey, any extra cash isn't a bad thing right now. I'm sure some people just form their own, and then do the advertising and promoting for it, but are there any networks/organizations I could get plugged into? I'm about to do some research on this myself, just wanted to get some different advice and opinions ...

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

All chamber ensambles members that I've known personally were forming their groups with colleague students from music schools/universities. Unless you want to join ensamble recording for DG and touring around the whole world for huge cash, it would be best idea to ask people from such places in your city, he?


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I agree with Aramis. Ask around and make your own quartet.


----------

